
For all the “open” talk, Android Market sure has a lot of rules - transburgh
http://venturebeat.com/2009/02/17/for-all-the-open-talk-android-market-sure-has-a-lot-of-rules/
======
paulgb
The thing with Android is, since you don't need the market to install apps,
even if the rules were stupid it wouldn't be as big a deal as it was with
iPhone. It's the difference between being effectively censored and just being
shut out by one retailer.

But it's a moot point since most of those rules make sense.

